# Time Lapse Workshop



## kikemad (Nov 19, 2010)

My name is Enrique Pacheco, I´m a photographer/videographer from Spain, I spent the last 2 years in Iceland working at Raw Iceland project. (Welcome to the Frontpage)

I´ll be in Chicago for the next 2 months and I´ll run a Time lapse workshop in couple of weeks, if somebody is interested just check out the following links. 

Time-lapse Workshop in Chicago
PDF here: www.raw.is/chicago.pdf

Best regards.


----------

